# La Manga



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Just a quick post to say that we are a La Manga,Spain and got the TV /WiFi package at 30 euro for 30 days and so far so good it allows multi devices and there are 55 TV channels and 7/8 Radio channels inc.the excellent R2. So happy bunnies at present. Oh and weathers good!*


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Sat. Tv Wi Fi in Spain*



buxom said:


> *Just a quick post to say that we are a La Manga,Spain and got the TV /WiFi package at 30 euro for 30 days and so far so good it allows multi devices and there are 55 TV channels and 7/8 Radio channels inc.the excellent R2. So happy bunnies at present. Oh and weathers good!*


 Sat TV in Spain


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Come and say hello - we are on J59 near the indoor pool

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

will be there in April if you are still there on pitch o 100, when we where there in September it was 28e has it gone up with you winter mob being there, we had the one with 2 small dishes, kenny


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We are leaving on 1 April to head back to UK

Price was €30 a month last January too (sounds like the same set up with Teleast - 2 small dishes or, (presumably because we are closer to the source), a dish and a WiFi antenna)

I suppose they might drop the price a little when all the snow birds leave but the leaflets make no mention of that.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi yes i was surprised when he told me it was 28e ,its a pity that you can not have extra weeks when you have had the 4weeks ,we are there for 6weeks ,so we have to pay for a another 4week if we need it ,have found the tv goes off and if they are busy we can get the internet for free. any how hope the whether is good for the rest of your holiday kenny


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Kenny

If you get on with your neighbours (and they give you the code - no skin off their nose...) you can always tap onto their internet if yours gets turned off.

I agree it is a pain having to pay for a full month each time but, by the time they connect you, it's the first week gone and if they are a bit slow at the end you might be OK

I'll try to leave you some sun when we go...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Would anyone mind telling me the monthly Winter pitch rent there with EHU ? For future reference. Thanks.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi to Dave and Kenny, hope you are both well. Dave in the sun, Kenny in the frozen north and me in beautiful Wales.
Anyway, when we were in La manga we paid for 60 nights TV/Internet and although, our 'contract' expired before we left we still had full package seven nights later.
Frank.

Kenny. Surprised you didn't ask to watch tele at our van, You'd of been very welcome.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

adonisito said:


> Would anyone mind telling me the monthly Winter pitch rent there with EHU ? For future reference. Thanks.


Depends how long you plan to stay...

Prices are on their website

http://www.campings.com/camping-caravaninglamanga-La-Manga-del-Mar-Menor/prices

We pay about €11 a day for 180+ days on a 100sq m pitch (80sq m pitches are a bit cheaper)

All pitches have 10A elec, water tap and drain.

Multichannel UK TV and Interweb is available monthly through Teleast at €30 per month (facilitated by the site but provided by a third party.)

EHU gives you 6KWh per day with additional units (1Kwh) charged at €0.35 per unit. (6KWh is just about enough we find)

Site also offers undercover storage for your (in my case) cheap Hobby caravan that's too big to tow in UK at €1.00 per day and can also store a shrink wrapped pallet of other gear (fridge/chairs/awning/tent/bikes/whatever) at €0.50 per day until you return next season.

We've been here 3 times now - first two times were Jan to March (inc.)

This time October to March (inc)

Works for me!!

Cheers

Dave


----------

